# Jet swet clones



## TDB

I once saw a jet swet style tool that had a caulking gun trigger.

Who makes it and what is the name? I am pretty sure I saw it on ebay.


I am getting tired of taking baths while turning the jet swet nut up against walls.

The trigger style seems real fast...


----------



## ToUtahNow

TDB said:


> I once saw a jet swet style tool that had a caulking gun trigger.
> 
> Who makes it and what is the name? I am pretty sure I saw it on ebay.
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of taking baths while turning the jet swet nut up against walls.
> 
> The trigger style seems real fast...


 
It sounds like you may be referring to a Pasco Quick-Sweat which is no where close to the Jet-Swet.

http://pascospecialty.com/catalog/PASCO_CATALOG_C.pdf

Mark

Edit: Sorry it's on page 113


----------



## threaderman

I would have to say ,I haven't used anything as good as the jet-swets.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I agree I have yet to find anything that works as well as Jet Swet but I have not stopped looking yet. Here is a new company which I am hoping to see some reviews on soon.

http://www.adevcosales.com/home.php

Mark


----------



## Plumberman

TDB said:


> I once saw a jet swet style tool that had a caulking gun trigger.
> 
> Who makes it and what is the name? I am pretty sure I saw it on ebay.
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of taking baths while turning the jet swet nut up against walls.
> 
> The trigger style seems real fast...


Thats the only downfall of the jet sweat. You have to swim for a bit before you get the nut tightened down. Other than that its the best thing around since sliced bread. We even have a 2 1/2" jet sweat at the shop:thumbup:


----------



## threaderman

ToUtahNow said:


> I agree I have yet to find anything that works as well as Jet Swet but I have not stopped looking yet. Here is a new company which I am hoping to see some reviews on soon.
> 
> http://www.adevcosales.com/home.php
> 
> Mark


 That looks to work on the same premise as the swets though look quite sturdy.Does the guage have a bleed off valve?It almost looks like it,which would be a plus.Bet they will be expensive too!


----------



## ToUtahNow

threaderman said:


> That looks to work on the same premise as the swets though look quite sturdy.Does the guage have a bleed off valve?It almost looks like it,which would be a plus.Bet they will be expensive too!


I've talked with the owner but I have not yet seen an actual system so it's hard to tell. This is marketed as both a soldering aid and a tool for pressure testing new work. It uses the flow-through design which is now available from Jet Swet. The funny part is I brought the flow through design to Jet Swet 20-years before they used it and they said there would be no demand.

Mark


----------



## threaderman

That is one tool I picked up here in the boonies before I was internet literate and I didn't realize there is a flow through model,how excellent,but alas ,too late for me since my kit goes up to 2" and is in great condition .I won't be up-grading for quite a while.
I always enjoyed conversations with you from the other forum,I'm glad you join in here Mark.


----------



## ToUtahNow

threaderman said:


> That is one tool I picked up here in the boonies before I was internet literate and I didn't realize there is a flow through model,how excellent,but alas ,too late for me since my kit goes up to 2" and is in great condition .I won't be up-grading for quite a while.
> I always enjoyed conversations with you from the other forum,I'm glad you join in here Mark.


Thanks I bleed plumbing so I enjoy the exchange of thoughts.

On the flow through models, you can still solder even if the water does not shut completely off. The standard Jet Swet will only handle to 60 psi so if the SOV is leaking it can push your Jet Swet out of the pipe. Jet Swet only makes theirs in sizes 1 1/2" though 4" while the Cobra tech is 1/2" through 4".

Mark


----------



## Bill

From what I see of these tools they are good if you have an open ended line in which to insert it. How does it get used if its a leak? I never used one, always relied on Wonder Bread!


----------



## threaderman

Not just an open end but a straight end too.The tools are approx. 8" long,and you would slip an adapter or a full-port valve over the stem of the tool,insert your tool as far as you can in the pipe,the reason being is for soldering or brazing it keeps the heat away from the replaceable expansion barrels.Expand the tool,slip your glued ,soldered ,brazed fitting or what-ever you're using down the stem to your pipe,make your repair/connection and remove the tool when finished with the repair.It won't work for pipe that use insert fittings.I hope this is what you were asking.:blink:


----------



## threaderman

Pascos Jet-swets will make a bend,but I prefer the Jet swets.


----------



## threaderman

OOPs


----------



## Herk

I just saw a new one in Reeves Journal. It's the Wassi Plumbing Kit. I like that it goes around corners . . .


----------



## TDB

Its not the quick set by pasco.

The one I saw is rigid like my jet swets but it has a caulk gun trigger instead of the nut and had lever...

I remember seeing it on ebay a few months back while searching for jet swets.


It really looked like the way to go. Just shove it in and squeeze the trigger a couple times...


If I ever run into it again, I'll post a pic.


----------



## M5Plumb

I use that pasco tool and it works well for me, that cable gives great flexibility, I've even used it above a 90. Was a little hard getting it out but got it.


----------



## plumb4fun

The Pasco trigger type do not hold up very well in my opinion.


----------



## M5Plumb

That Wassi looks alot like the Pasco quick sweat.


----------

